# Blenderdatei mit JMoneyEngine animieren



## ushit99 (6. Sep 2014)

Ich habe eine .blend Datei aus dem Internet runtergeladen, und möchte diese mit JMonkeyEngine animieren. Bei der .blend Datei handelt es sich um einen Roboter mit mehreren Gelenken. Ich möchte, dass diese Gelenke vom Nutzer gesteuert werden können. Wie kann ich das machen? 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## javampir (9. Sep 2014)

Hi,
Schau dir mal den blendet importer an. Da musst du dann sehen, wie der eventuell mit bones umgeht. Für den User musst du dir dann halt eine sinnvolle Steuerung überlegen und diese dann per Input realisieren. Dabei werden dann die binde bzw die Objekte rotiert.
Javampir


----------



## ushit99 (9. Sep 2014)

Danke! Ich werde dass mal ausprobieren und schauen ob es klappt


----------

